# Well, it's official: it was not the pork, but the bully sticks



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

As I posted on another thread, Hans started having runny stools so I figured it could be one of two things: pork or bully sticks.

I stopped giving him both, then reintroduced pork. He was fine, stools were great. 
Yesterday, he got a bully stick. 15 hours later, you guessed it, soft stool that looks a little foamy.

Bully sticks already in the trash. Too bad, he really loved those awful things.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I know, isn't that a DRAG? Bailey loves (or should I say loved, in the past tense,) bully sticks, but he had to go on an elimination diet for his problems and bye-bye bully sticks. Poor guy, he loved those so much.  I'm a terrible dog owner; I've been tempted to just let him have a small one and deal with a day of soft poo. I hate taking all his beloved things away from him.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Some dogs have issues with certain brands of bully sticks but not others so maybe you can try some from other sources.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Clyde said:


> Some dogs have issues with certain brands of bully sticks but not others so maybe you can try some from other sources.


Very true! My dog got diarrhea from Redbarn bully sticks, but has no problems with Best Bully Sticks. I now buy them in bulk!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm now I am wondering if this is Milla's issue. Must eliminate bully sticks for a few days and see.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

These were from Best Bully Sticks, the supposedly lower stink ones. 
Still stunk, though. And if I got kisses after he'd spent some time with one...phhheeeyew!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

chelle said:


> I'm a terrible dog owner; I've been tempted to just let him have a small one and deal with a day of soft poo. I hate taking all his beloved things away from him.


Then I am one, too. I considered doing exactly that, but the fact that the poo is actually foamy made me think he also is experiencing some sort of belly ache, so I need to find other things for him to gnaw.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a source (HeronView Raw N Natural - for those in the GTA) that buys the pizzles by the case and dehydrates them -- nothing added .
Never had a problem giving them fresh , or dehydrated .
They also do pig ears , snouts etc. Nothing added .


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I had the same problem. I was giving Gabe a trachea now and then to chew on, but they make his stools all runny... He loves them so much, though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

And the bad stools lasted until this morning, when he finally had one without the foam.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wonder if it is the processing. You might have to try a different brand or go with the ones Carmen mentions. I have never fed them. They are too expensive and, maybe because I bred cattle for many years, I find them rather gross.


----------

